# Babbs Meeting 25 Jan?



## PhilipB (18/1/12)

Is that right?


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Indeed it is.... Usually meeting notices are put up 2-3 days before. Keep an eye out Monday and I'm sure you'll see it!

Cheers


----------



## tallie (18/1/12)

Yep, next *Wednesday 25th* (not the usual 4th Thursday, as it falls the day after NickB's birthday on a public holiday this month). Mailing list and forum announcements coming to an inbox near you soon.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Awwww, you remembered Kris :wub:





h34r:


----------



## tallie (18/1/12)

NickB said:


> Awwww, you remembered Kris :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been hard to try to forget


----------



## NickB (18/1/12)

Surely Not! I don't make a big deal, especially for my 30th....

Now, back ON topic!!!

Cheers


----------



## PhilipB (23/1/12)

NickB said:


> Surely Not! I don't make a big deal, especially for my 30th....
> 
> Now, back ON topic!!!
> 
> Cheers



Thanks gents. Will try and get there. Cheers, Phil.


----------



## RdeVjun (25/1/12)

Unfortunately I'll have to skip this evening's BABB meet- with the weather a bit grim I'm staying off the roads and also avoiding a potential stranding in Brisbane. So, my humblest apologies for not being there and soundly beating everyone in the Pale & Bitter minicomp.


----------



## Batz (25/1/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Unfortunately I'll have to skip this evening's BABB meet- with the weather a bit grim I'm staying off the roads and also avoiding a potential stranding in Brisbane. So, my humblest apologies for not being there and soundly beating everyone in the Pale & Bitter minicomp.




I too am out, packed the car and managed to get out of Kin Kin only to be turned back at 6 mile Creek Pomona.
Next month.

Batz


----------



## winkle (25/1/12)

Batz said:


> I too am out, packed the car and managed to get out of Kin Kin only to be turned back at 6 mile Creek Pomona.
> Next month.
> 
> Batz



Slackers.  
Unfortunately I was able to get to work this morning  . So I should get to BABBs in that case (with a day off the next day) :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (25/1/12)

Reminder to members that the meeting is indeed tonight. 

The mini-comp style is Pale Ale and Bitter. At the time of entry, each beer must be nominated into one of the following BABB's beer classes:
3.1 Cream Ale, 3.2 Blonde ale, 3.3 Kolsch, 3.4 Australian Pale Ale, 3.5 Australian Bitter Ale, 3.6 English Bitter, 3.7 English Best Bitter, 3.8 Extra Special/Strong Bitter, 3.9 English Pale Ale, and 3.10 English IPA.

7:30 pm Lynndon Bowls Club, Galsworthy Street, Holland Park, Qld.


----------



## Frag_Dog (25/1/12)

I'll be there tonight. First time entering a beer in a comp. Hey someone has to take last place


----------



## Florian (25/1/12)

NickB stole my BABBs attendance.

In other words: I need my beauty sleep tonight if I'm meant to get up at this early hour to be ready for mash in. 

Have a good one guys.


----------



## winkle (28/1/12)

If anyone missed it - Mash paddle this year is fruit beer, entries due April 26th.
Hardest bit will be a recipe that is scalable to a comercial level <_<


----------



## tallie (31/1/12)

winkle said:


> If anyone missed it - Mash paddle this year is fruit beer, entries due April 26th.



Thanks winkle. More details at 2012 Mash Paddle Comp

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## winkle (31/1/12)

tallie said:


> Thanks winkle. More details at 2012 Mash Paddle Comp
> 
> Cheers,
> tallie



Durian Lager coming up :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (31/1/12)

Not a member of Babbs anymore but I would like to see someone have a crack at a Lychee Stout.

Cheers


----------



## browndog (31/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Not a member of Babbs anymore but I would like to see someone have a crack at a Lychee Stout.
> 
> Cheers




Well look at your Mr Moderator already throwing your weight around, you missed the "or else" at the end of that sentence. Good on you for stepping up mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PhilipB (3/2/12)

Hey guys, I could not get there due to WIFE commitments. Planning to get to the Feb one.

Is there a summary of the night on the BABBS website? 

Phil


----------



## argon (3/2/12)

PhilipB said:


> Hey guys, I could not get there due to WIFE commitments. Planning to get to the Feb one.
> 
> Is there a summary of the night on the BABBS website?
> 
> Phil


Keep an eye out for the BABBs newsletter here for a run down


----------



## tallie (3/2/12)

PhilipB said:


> Is there a summary of the night on the BABBS website?



Meeting minutes are posted in the following month's newsletter. As a summary though, this year's Mash Paddle comp theme was announced (details in the link), Mark Davies won the mini comp, and Pocket-"always the bridesmaid"-Beers came 2nd again (or was it third? I can't recall the other placing off the top of my head).

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## PhilipB (6/2/12)

Thank you


----------

